
An important lesson about pitching your app at a high school assembly - techpeace
http://kut.org/post/besomebody-speaker-draws-controversy-austin-high-school?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=FBKUT4951
======
techpeace
tl;dr - the lesson here is "don't do that."

